# Here’s Zandra!



## Ms. Z (Sep 7, 2006)

Zandra Rhodes Eyes
Z Gloss Morange
Zandra lipstick
Smut e/s
Benefit Big Magic l/g in Peek a Boo Pink
Clinique powder foundation
Victoria’s Secret e/l  Wild Moss


----------



## Leanne (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow the packaging for the Zandra Rhodes collection is really pretty!
Great haul


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 7, 2006)

Oooh very pretty. Great haul!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 7, 2006)

That is a cool haul, I cant wait to see the FOTD's


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 7, 2006)

i just ordered the whole zandra rhodes collection 2!
im soo excited for it to come 
great haul!


----------



## k_im (Sep 7, 2006)

wow the palette is already sold out online :x

guess i'll have to make a trip to my freestanding tomorrow!


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Sep 7, 2006)

Coool. How do you like Smut so far? I've been thinking about getting it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TESSAISDANK* 
_Coool. How do you like Smut so far? I've been thinking about getting it._

 
I haven't tried it on, I purchased it today.  I didn't read the color description (Muted black flecked with red shimmer -Velvet), until after buying it;  I may have made a mistake.


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2006)

Great Haul! I think I want that Swirl lipgloss now.


----------



## mia88 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow! The packaging is waayy cute!


----------



## geminia (Sep 7, 2006)

I totally want this now. But Canada does not have it


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

oh i am dying for smut. heheh! great haul!


----------



## geeko (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG...the packaging is way nice...i MUST HAVE THIS...


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 8, 2006)

amazing stuff~!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 8, 2006)

wow! i want those :-(


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 8, 2006)

Great haul! i got the palette yesterday as well. Now i am thinking about getting the gloss ( but hate having to put my finger in the container)and bonanza l/s.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 
_Great haul! i got the palette yesterday as well. Now i am thinking about getting the gloss ( but hate having to put my finger in the container)and bonanza l/s._

 
I use a lip brush; I pefer the retractable type.  I have one by Clinique and one from Sephora.  Lancome has a really cute LE one (available in 3 colors).


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 8, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 8, 2006)

pretty please could you swatch zandra l/s for us?


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_pretty please could you swatch zandra l/s for us?_

 
Unfortunately I usually don't have computer access on the weekend; the soonest would be Monday.


----------



## MacIsMyCrack (Sep 8, 2006)

Gorgeous! I just bought Zandra l/s online! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Pink Lady (Sep 9, 2006)

You got a great haul there! So lucky too!!!! The pallette is sold out online AND in the freestanding counter I visited today.. I'm gonna keep searching for it


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Great haul!


----------



## geminia (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait to get my Zandra.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_pretty please could you swatch zandra l/s for us?_

 
I tried this weekend, but the photos are not true to life, maybe I'll try again.

See link below, she is wearing it.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=55347


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TESSAISDANK* 
_Coool. How do you like Smut so far? I've been thinking about getting it._

 
Wore it this weekend; I'm not crazy about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'll probably return it.


----------



## Kim. (Sep 11, 2006)

Is the Zandra lipstick colour like the first couple pictures in real life? In the last picture it looks pretty dark. Also, have you tried the clinique powder foundation? I'm thinking about getting it..


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_I tried this weekend, but the photos are not true to life, maybe I'll try again.

See link below, she is wearing it.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=55347_

 
lol- that's me


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_lol- that's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Duh.  I should read the names from now on.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 
_Is the Zandra lipstick colour like the first couple pictures in real life? In the last picture it looks pretty dark. Also, have you tried the clinique powder foundation? I'm thinking about getting it.._

 
Like the 3rd one.  I took those pictures at the office, I tried to take the swatch photos at home, and the color looked totally different.


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 24, 2006)

what camera do you have Z, love the pictures. thanks!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_what camera do you have Z, love the pictures. thanks!_

 
Sony Cyber Shot 4.1.


----------

